# Grafik tablet in gimp einstellen



## Trebble56 (2. Juli 2013)

Mion,

Ich hoffe das das Thema hier richtig ist . Und zwar wollte ich mit einem grafik tablet in gimp arbeiten und es wurde auch erkannt,... naja ich habe 2 bildschirme und nur auf einem ist gimp die frage ist wie stelle ich die tabletoberfläche auf einen bildschirm ein also auf das gimpfenster .... denn das tabletfeld ist im format etwa 16:9 und ein bildschirm auch, sodass sich die maus (über das tablet gesteuert nach links und rechts schneller bewegt als nach oben und unten, was zum zeichnen nicht so toll ist. 

hat jemand einen rat für mich?  (tut mir leid wenn das schwer verständlich ist, ich weiß nicht so recht wie ich das klar machen soll).

Trebble


----------



## Another (2. Juli 2013)

Das liegt ja einzig am Tablett u. deinen Bedürfnissen. Stelle in den Optionen des Tabletts die Fläche groß genug, und die Geschwindigkeit des Stifts eben langsamer ein. Die Fläche an sich musst du ja nicht (in 16:9, was bei 'nem Monitor meist eigentlich 16:10 ist) 1:1 auf das Tablett übernehmen, da manche bspw. von Hand aus schneller nach oben/unten den Stift ziehen, als nach rechts/links, sowie umgekehrt. Das ist bei jedem anders.

Ist nichts anderes als wenn die Bewegung der Maus bei 2 Bildschirmen dir nicht zusagen würde. Ob man alternativ das Tablett einzig nur einen Bildschirm ansteuern lassen kann, während die Maus weiterhin für beide aktiv ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Trebble56 (2. Juli 2013)

was ich meine ist das jetzt jeder punkt auf dem tablet zu einem punkt auf meinen bildschirmen gehört ...sodass ich beim zeichnen den stift nur an der gleichen stelle ansetzen muss um auch wieder da einen strich anzufangen .....oder ist das so unüblich ? ....das ist mein erstes tablet


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Juli 2013)

Welches Grafiktablett hast du? Welches Betriebssystem hat dein Computer?


----------



## Another (2. Juli 2013)

Trebble56 hat gesagt.:


> .....oder ist das so unüblich ?



Wie ich bereits anmerkte, ist das bei jedem indivuduell. Sieh mich an. Ich tauschte mein Intuos A4 gegen ein A6, und selbst das war mir zu groß gewesen, weshalb ich die Fläche verkleinerte. Weil ich das Tablett nutze wie meine Maus; den kompletten Bildschirm nur aus dem Handgelenk herraus erreichen, u. mit links die Tastatur bedienen.

Manche nutzen es eher wie ein Blatt Papier, mit zwei Händen. Andere mögen ein Tablett der Größe A3, lieber als ein A4. Manche benötigen/wollen eher eins mit Bildschirm (wie das Wacom Cintiq).
Einstellungssache. Halt ähnlich wie bei den Vorlieben der Maus, wo manche die Sensibilität langsam einstellen u. dafür den halben Tisch das Mousepad nutzen.^^

Deswegen schlage ich dir vor probier 'ne Weile damit erstmal rum, dann wirst du sehen ob dir deine derzeite Fläche ausreicht oder nicht. Und ob es für dich angenehm ist, die proportionale Höhe/Breite zu der des Monitors zu nutzen oder ob du (von deiner Handbewegung aus) bspw. nach oben/unten die Bewegung des Stiftes eher langsamer haben möchtest, als nach rechts/links. Etc., etc.


----------



## Trebble56 (4. Juli 2013)

Also ich habe eine möglichkeit gefunden das tablet auf einen bildschirm zu beschränken aber viellicht ist das auch noch nicht optimal....ich werde wohl ne weile rumprobieren. und um die 2 fragen zu beantworten ichabe Windows 7 Home und ein Wacom Bamboo pen and touch ......und um das hier auch für die leute festzuhalten die probleme mit den treibern haben wie ich sie hatte , Windows läd treiber runter die sind ok aber statt dem programm von der cd nimmt man besser welche von der wacom website....

also danke erstmal ...aber schon mal im vorraus: wie stelle ich das tablet so ein das nicht jeder punkt auf dem bildschirm einem punkt auf dem tablet zugewiesen wird , sondern man das wie eine maus benutzen kann? die option hab ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Another (5. Juli 2013)

In der Systemsteuerung müsstest du die Wacom-Tablett Eigenschaften finden, u. dort sollte in einem Reiter so etwas wie 'Projection' stehen, wo du den Bildschirmbereich dir selber definieren kannst.


----------



## Trebble56 (6. Juli 2013)

habs gefunden .....leider tun sich in diesem modus  n haufen neue probleme auf :

1. Wenn ich im "mausmodus" ...so heißt diese option bei mir , gimp öffne dann hab ich die maus immer woanders als den pinsel ...das heißt ich kann ganz normal mit dem tablet die maus bewegen aber gezeichnet wird ganz wo anders 

2. die mausempfindlichkeit ...also die cousor bewegung ist nach oben und unten viel krasser als nach links und rechts...allerdings nur mit dem tablet.....


ich komme darauf diesen modus zu benutzen , weil ich sonst mit der maus auf dem anderen bildschirm rumdatteln muss weil ich bei meinen einstellungen mit dem tablet nur einen bildschirm bedinen kann. leider führt das in gimp immer wieder zu bugs mit der deckraft vom pinsel ....


----------



## Another (7. Juli 2013)

Für das Intuos und Cintiq gibt es in den Optionen den Reiter *'Display Toggle'* (obwohl ichs bei mir nicht finde, evtl. weil ich hier nur an einem Bildschirm arbeite? *g*) hmm.., womit man einfach zwischen den Bildschirmen hin & herswitchen kann. Die Option hat das Bamboo nicht. Aber im Netz fand ich noch etwas vom Wacom Support:
*"The Bamboo driver has no support for display toggle. You can only swap it manually in the tablet properties. An alternative is to use a pen button for 'mode toggle'. This allows to switch between pen mode (restricted to one screen) and mouse mode, which can access both screens.*

Habe mich mal etwas belesen über die beiden Modis, Stiftmodus u. Mausmodus. Also im Grunde sollte der Stiftmodus natürlich die bessere Wahl sein, wenn du mit Gimp & co. via Stift handtierst. Dein 1.) Problem erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich, ist aber ggf. deshalb, weil der Mausmodus halt wie die Maus (bzw. für sie) arbeitet (relative Positionierung), womit du nach dem abheben u. (an einer anderen Position) wieder absetzen des Stiftes den Cursor halt immer noch an der alten Position hast. Aber dafür dient der Mausmodus AFAIK halt für beide Bildschirme und (ich glaube) der Stiftmodus jeweils nur für einen(?). Und der Stiftmodus mit der absoluten Positionierung, der, wenn ich den Stift an einer neuen Position aufsetze, der Cursor sich auch auf der neuen Position befindet, ist halt der für den Stift.

Die Tablett-Einstellungen sollten beim Bamboo unter: Systemsteuerung > Pen Tablet-Eigenschaften > Modus > Stift-Modus > *Details* (anscheinend leicht versteckt) > Bildschirmbereich, zu finden sein, um den Bereich zu definieren. Umso schmaler der Bereich von oben nach unten (im Verhältnis von links nach rechts) ist, umso schneller bewegt sich der Zeiger natürlich. Mit den Bereichseinstellungen einfach mal rumexperimentieren, ist alles justierbar.

Viel weiter wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht. 
gl&hf
Another


----------



## Trebble56 (9. Juli 2013)

Super ! Das ist die lösung .....weiterhin stiftmodus und dann einen der 4 button am tablet  mit "displaywechsel" belgen ....dann hat man die richtigen proportionen und kann beide displays benutzen! 

Danke !


----------

